# Procrastinator swell speed mod?



## Idlebeach (Jul 21, 2021)

Hello! I just wanted to get some input on what part I could swap out to increase the swell time on this bad boy? I built one last night and I think it more or less works but the swell is so short. I also wouldn't mind adjusting the sensitivity if anyone has info on that too.

I assume there is a capacitor I need to change for the swell speed, just not sure how to go about figuring out which one that is. I am hoping some other people on here have fiddled with mods on this circuit and can help me out.

Oh, I saw another post mentioning changing R23 from 10k to 1k and I am curious what that is supposed to do? Might that change the swell time? 

Thanks!


----------



## daeg (Jul 21, 2021)

Isn't that what the 'Attack' control does? Is it not fast enough at the minimum setting?


----------



## Idlebeach (Jul 21, 2021)

daeg said:


> Isn't that what the 'Attack' control does? Is it not fast enough at the minimum setting?


Attack does control how fast it swells - but I would like it to ramp up slower/longer.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 22, 2021)

Try increasing C7 up to... 2u2.

It's "C6" in the GGG schem, mentioned here:




__





						Slow Gear build report
					

Slow Gear build report



					www.diystompboxes.com


----------



## Idlebeach (Jul 22, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Try increasing C7 up to... 2u2.
> 
> It's "C6" in the GGG schem, mentioned here:
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch for pointing me in the right direction. I will definitely try swapping that out tomorrow and see what happens. Woo!


----------



## Idlebeach (Jul 23, 2021)

I swapped out c7 for a few other values and it didn't make a difference. It was kind of neat sounding without it in at all though - it added a sort of crackle into it.


----------



## daeg (Aug 4, 2021)

The SG-1 is so finicky. How is it that 42 years have gone by and no one has made an improved version?


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 4, 2021)

daeg said:


> The SG-1 is so finicky. How is it that 42 years have gone by and no one has made an improved version?


Check out the VFE bumblebee.


----------



## daeg (Aug 4, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> Check out the VFE bumblebee.


That's just a Slow Gear with a Compressor in front of it from what I understand.

Kind of a band-aid solution IMO, and it more than doubles the parts count.


----------



## benny_profane (Aug 4, 2021)

Take a look at the schematic and the controls. The compression/limiter is part of the swell circuit—the bumblebee disaggregates them. You have much more control over the dynamics than with the SG-1. They aren’t the same circuit, although the bumblebee did start out as an SG-1.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 4, 2021)

Check out Mark Hammer's mods for the SG-1, IIRC he added a dirty boost in front of it.


----------



## daeg (Aug 4, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> Take a look at the schematic and the controls. The compression/limiter is part of the swell circuit—the bumblebee disaggregates them. You have much more control over the dynamics than with the SG-1. They aren’t the same circuit, although the bumblebee did start out as an SG-1.


Well... I stand corrected. I'll take a good look at it.


----------

